# Badam Halwa



## vickie1388 (Jan 18, 2009)

*Time: 15-30 mins*

*Ingredients :*
1 cup - almonds
2 ½ cups - sugar
2 cups - ghee
1 pinch - kesar(saffron)

*Method :*
Soak almonds in a bowl with boiling water.Remove the skin of almonds and make fine paste by grinding them in a grinder.Boil sugar with one cup of water in a pan.Boil till it turns into syrup.Add almonds paste to the boiling syrup and mix it well.Make a solution of kesar powder in little water and add to the syrupInstantly mix one cup gheeAs the above mixture turns paste-like, pour the remaining ghee gradually.A batter like mixture will be formed after sometime.Now remove it from the flameBadam halwa is ready to serve.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Mar 26, 2009)

It looks good. What can I use for ghee? Can I just use butter?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2009)

Ghee is clarified butter.  You can make it yourself.  It's melted butter with the solids removed.


----------

